# DE FET Success Stories please? Cant seem to find many....worried!



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello,
Please does anyone have some positive DE FET stories - I have been looking and cant find many at all....    
Any hints and tips on diet or anything else please? 
I am very fortubate to finally have a beautiful son from the fresh DE cycle we had and who is 3 now and whom I am very very grateful for and I would love a sibling for him aswell as my deep need for another baby having lost one from a shock natural pg at the end of May 2013 at 14 weeks. 
We have 3 embies on ice and FET should be end of September/early October time. I really need this to work - stories and info appreciated.
Many thanks
L
xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
I know drowned girl had two defets - twins and a singleton.

My defet wws unsuccessful due to the freezing method. None of the embryos started to implant.

How are your embryos frozen? If it is with vitrification success rates are good.

I have a friend who has a beautiful 3yr old defet daughter so it does work esp given you got a positive from your fresh cycle.

I am considering a freeze all de cycle as i cant take the drugs used to synch with donor for a fresh cycle and i dont want to use frozen eggs. The clinic i am looking at has a 72% success rate for transfering 2 frosties ( they only do blasts ).

Good luck and i hope it works for you.  X x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Mierran,
So worried this hasn't had replies! 
All I know is all 3 embies frozen together    rather than separate. This was in Sep 2009 so have processes changed?
Would that have been vitrification I wonder?
 
L 
x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Why dont you ask your clinic? And ask them what their survival rate is for embryos? Clasically it is about 60% for slow freeze ( the old way )  and 90% for vitrification. Vitrified embryos that have survived have less damage so success rates better. For slow freeze typical sucess rates are about 10% chance per embryo transferred.
In 2009  could be either as vitrification was used i think but less so than now as more clinics have moved over.  Only way to find out is to ask.

For me i found it quite hard when my cycle failed as it was my chance for a genetic sibling for my kids. However i have to accept it wasn't to be and am now looking to move forward with a new clinic and a different donor. They will still be my children after all.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess I just don't want to bother them.....


----------

